# Pooches in the Park- St. Louis



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a beautiful day! I'm surprised that bun is left on the table! Wonderful dogs having a great day!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ha ha! Our dogs are VERY well trained


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

Jill, hey for one, Moose was so crapped out after the game and like I said I had to work as soon as I got home from the game so I'll put my pictures up there probably tomorrow unless I can get some free time tonight at work. PM me your cell number and I'll send you those pictures of the pool that I have.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks like a great event to attend. The game would be a little harder to watch, but I am sure the dogs did not go to watch the game anyway.....LOL


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

That sounds and looks like so much fun


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

usmcmueller said:


> Jill, hey for one, Moose was so crapped out after the game and like I said I had to work as soon as I got home from the game so I'll put my pictures up there probably tomorrow unless I can get some free time tonight at work. PM me your cell number and I'll send you those pictures of the pool that I have.


Beamer slept the whole way home too! They had so much fun today! Can't wait to see your pics! It was great meeting you as well


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> That looks like a great event to attend. The game would be a little harder to watch, but I am sure the dogs did not go to watch the game anyway.....LOL


Ha ahahahahaha! The dogs watched zero innings LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like they had a great day and a ton of fun. Love the last one of Beamer smiling at the camera and Moose is very handsome too. I would love to have something like that to go to with Bama. He would have a blast.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all! Great pics!


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Looks like they had a great day and a ton of fun. Love the last one of Beamer smiling at the camera and Moose is very handsome too. I would love to have something like that to go to with Bama. He would have a blast.


Oh no, that is not Moose. It would have been nice if he would have stayed that dry and well groomed. He was the ambassador of the kiddie pool area. Anyone that came in he had to maul with slobber and inappropriate sniffing. If another dog got into the pools he felt that he needed to be right there by them, if they laid down so did he. I'm going to put my pictures up later.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So let me get this straight you made the Atlanta Braves dog stay home????? It is not like we didn;t let you beat the he** out of us all weekend. I wouldn;t have worn the hat this weekend had I known the Braves dog stayed home.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Looks like they had a great day and a ton of fun. Love the last one of Beamer smiling at the camera and Moose is very handsome too. I would love to have something like that to go to with Bama. He would have a blast.


Oh sorry- I missed this last night, the second dog is Max, not Moose. The first time I went to the pool area I didn't bring my camera and Beamer got right in! The next time I brought it and he walked in and walked right back out. Then we met Moose and Beamer played the whole time...Mom didn't bring the camera :doh:.
And yes Hooch, the Atlanta Braves dog was at home  He wouldn't have like the outcome at much as Beamer did anyway LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like a great time ..... I hope Ona enjoyed her day


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I am so jealous. I heard about that yesterday on the news. Looks like I'll be trying to get tickets to go next year and hopefully DH will be home to go with! It looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LibbysMom said:


> I am so jealous. I heard about that yesterday on the news. Looks like I'll be trying to get tickets to go next year and hopefully DH will be home to go with! It looks like you guys had a great time!


It is a good time...I went with Jill last year and took Hootie.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Purina had some video camera's there taking live video, and at one point they got Max, Moose and Beamer playing together in the pool area (it was really cute to watch) and then later did an interview with Ona and Max! They will post the video's somewhere on Yahoo.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a GRand way to spend the day. Those are really, really good pics of a happy day.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

What a fun day! Pictures are great and a Cardinal win helps to make it a special day.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> And yes Hooch, the Atlanta Braves dog was at home  He wouldn't have like the outcome at much as Beamer did anyway LOL


Hmmmmmmmm mmmm I didn't know I was passing that pupper on to a sectionalist.


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in getting my pictures up, work was busy last night.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh I love these pics! Great job Jeremy! My fav was the two boys in the pool side by side, like best friends!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the last pictures two goldens in a pool how cute.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

It was funny- they both just hopped in like they knew they belonged there LOL


----------

